# Mood swings or play fighting?



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Sometimes when i get near Baby, he starts to 'attack' me, not biting or anything just slight nibbling and he flops his wings, all i do then is i move my fingers a little and he kinda fights with them, he doesn't really make any noise either, just occasional, vague squeeks, if i then touch his head and move it down a bit, he stops, but as i move my hand away, he runs after it to hit it once more then he runs away like he needs to have the last contact. Play fighting or mood swings?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It sounds like play wrestling to me. Jaid will play like that with me


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

I thought so, wasn't sure though. Had to ask so i don't ruin our relationship.


----------

